# Can these coilovers be cleaned?



## ant1 (Mar 2, 2008)

I'm not so worried about the threads, more the white part. Trying to use OEM parts to upgrade my Evo and these are very hard to come by.

Any thoughts or ideas would be great


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

Anything can be cleaned buddy with the right products and a bit of good old fashioned elbow grease.I would check first though if they are 100% functional as they seem to have some kind of leakage issue.SJ.


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

It's hard to tell by the pictures but they look pretty far gone.

I'd try a strong APC degreaser in the first instance I use Bilt Hamber Surfex HD which I used on my suspension and worked well. I ended up repainting mine as I was intending renewing at some point anyway so I was fine with a home made refurb.

There are companies who will strip down, service and refurbish your suspension if you really want to refurbish rather than replace and you're not fully satisfied with your own efforts though :thumb:

I was looking for some pics of mine but for some reason I can't find them though I did take some.....


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

Are they a Mitsubishi EVO fitment?If so the body use to be brilliant white so your ones have corroded a tad.SJ.


----------



## ant1 (Mar 2, 2008)

Yes evo fitments. These can't be rebuilt anymore as parts depleted years ago.

Fitting them to this so needs to be right.


----------



## REVERSiN (Sep 28, 2015)

Mate a highly dilluted degrease will do the job and not harm them use some good brushes and some might need stiffer brush. If they wont go 100% clean first time use more do it 3 to 4 times at needed they will be clean no worries.


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

ant1 said:


> Yes evo fitments. These can't be rebuilt anymore as parts depleted years ago.
> 
> Fitting them to this so needs to be right.


In all honesty mate put the cleaning aside,those shocks look well used I don't know if I would take a chance installing them to your car as your car looks mint and shocks is something that has to be 100% fit for purpose especially on a car like yours.Did you buy them second hand?if so I would get them checked out first·I say this as my wife had a second hand set that she purchased for her Scooby that started off looking like the ones that you have linked,and then after another month or so of driving with them turned into this:









A massive oil leak in the shock body.SJ


----------



## ALANSHR (Jun 29, 2007)

Yeah, I second that if they are second hand on such a nice motor.


----------



## ant1 (Mar 2, 2008)

I will strip them down and check rebound.

As I said above, I want OEM parts only, they don't make these or refurb them anymore so it's very tricky :-(


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

ant1 said:


> I will strip them down and check rebound.
> 
> As I said above, I want OEM parts only, they don't make these or refurb them anymore so it's very tricky :-(


I hear yah mate about keeping the car original,but OEM or not if they aren't fit for purpose your safety has to come first.SJ.


----------



## k9vnd (Apr 11, 2011)

Going by the pic's ant 2 of the shocks are gone!


----------

